# Broadband Speed test (From TRA)



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

As this i from the TRA it MUST be true!

Broadband Speed Testing - Telecommunications Regulatory Authority (TRA)

Test yours, mine makes absolutely no sense!

Roughly 4 x download speed and like-for-like upload speed!


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, I'd trust that! :/


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

"Sorry, this service is available for UAE visitors only"


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Funny, I got the same message too


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

My upload speed is 0.98 mbps and download is 0.23 mbps. Wasnt Dubai supposed to be all high-tech? At least thats what the travel agent promised! LOL. 

At home I get speeds of 30 megs per second and download is still crap, its about 2-3 megs.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> My upload speed is 0.98 mbps and download is 0.23 mbps. Wasnt Dubai supposed to be all high-tech? At least thats what the travel agent promised! LOL.
> 
> At home I get speeds of 30 megs per second and download is still crap, its about 2-3 megs


dubai is like a ferrari on the outside but a ford pinto once you get inside


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

How fast does your pinto go Jander?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

no remember the old ferraris? the ones that looked like they could go fast but would start breaking up once they past 60 mph, that's Dubai! It looks high tech but this place relies on the good old fashioned ways of doing everything. Websites rarely work and when they do they are either outdated or buggy. Internet is slow, expensive and never reaches the advertised speeds unless by a total fluke. What else?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> How fast does your pinto go Jander?


i modified mine heavily so faster than yours!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

jander13 said:


> dubai is like a ferrari on the outside but a ford pinto once you get inside


ROFL!!! I actually laughed out loud for that one. Hahaha.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> no remember the old ferraris? the ones that looked like they could go fast but would start breaking up once they past 60 mph, that's Dubai! It looks high tech but this place relies on the good old fashioned ways of doing everything. Websites rarely work and when they do they are either outdated or buggy. Internet is slow, expensive and never reaches the advertised speeds unless by a total fluke. What else?


The police seems to work very well... I mean, you cant run around the street hugging your girlfriend unless youre in an "expat area" otherwise you get in trouble. Or so ive heard, I wouldnt know. 

I do like that theres like a billion shopping malls here, haha, how do they all stay in business? I mean seriously. I dont think we even have that many malls in New York City (I could be wrong)


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

jander13 said:


> dubai is like a ferrari on the outside but a ford pinto once you get inside


:roll::roll::roll:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> The police seems to work very well... I mean, you cant run around the street hugging your girlfriend unless youre in an "expat area" otherwise you get in trouble. Or so ive heard, I wouldnt know.
> 
> I do like that theres like a billion shopping malls here, haha, how do they all stay in business? I mean seriously. I dont think we even have that many malls in New York City (I could be wrong)


You've come to Dubai at the time when everyone is just getting outdoors. We spend most of the year indoors, shopping....that's how they stay in business! 

Now....:focus: .....what's your speed?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

38.73 Mbps / 12.25 Mbps



pamela0810 said:


> You've come to Dubai at the time when everyone is just getting outdoors. We spend most of the year indoors, shopping....that's how they stay in business!
> 
> Now....:focus: .....what's your speed?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> 38.73 Mbps / 12.25 Mbps


Lucky you, that Wireless High Speed USB internet key I bought from DU with 10 gig cap plan is reaching Amazing skyrocketing Dial up speeds!!!!!!!! Go ahead laugh
, I would. 


There is no way whatsoever that I will get the 10 gig cap per month on that thing and I ve been waiting 2 weeks now to DU to fix it. 

They literally DU me, don't get DU'd!!! :boxing:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Download .25, upload .05. 

Usually during the day, the download is like .16 to .18 from the other testers I have done.


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

andy capp said:


> as this i from the tra it must be true!
> 
> broadband speed testing - telecommunications regulatory authority (tra)
> 
> ...


12.20/9.55


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Lucky you, that Wireless High Speed USB internet key I bought from DU with 10 gig cap plan is reaching Amazing skyrocketing Dial up speeds!!!!!!!! Go ahead laugh
> , I would.
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, dont get DU'd. that should be their new slogan. 

You coming out tonight / this weekend or what man?


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

15.07/0.96 with Du in JLT.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

funkyant said:


> Yeah, I'd trust that! :/


It's only taken you 6 months to hit the "I'm very cynical phase" - Mabruck!


----------

